# Had a really freaky bloat scare!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

*Everyone is fine!*

Long post, sorry.

Yesterday when my boyfriend got home around 6:30 he asked Vienna why she was sitting so funny. She was sitting very hunched, I had her stand and she stood with her back arched, tail down, head down, and was shaking. I was NOT happy to see that. I let them all outside and she just wanted to come back inside.

Once inside I grabbed my camera and started filming. I work at an animal hospital and wanted a visual to send to the veterinarians and vet techs I work with (always suggested.) While the video was uploading I administered simethicone, I pierced two caps with a needle and squeezed one into her mouth and put the other one down her throat to get her to swallow it.

Vienna wasn't gagging or retching, but she also wasn't burping or farting. She was also restless and couldn't get comfortable. Her stomach wasn't hard or swollen at all and her gums look normal, but there had only been about a half hour of symptoms. All of what she was displaying was VERY unusual for her.

I did get a hold of one of the vets I work with after leaving a voicemail on another's cell phone where I cried halfway through it (a bit embarrassed by that) and my vet watched the video and we discussed for a bit. I asked if I should feed Vienna and she said that bloated dogs can't eat, and to give famotidine (which I have for Vegas, acid reducer) and wait about 40 mins, then give half of her normal amount.

That was a long 40 mins! At first Vienna wasn't interested in eating, which worried me as she's VERY food motivated, but when I stepped out from staring at her she did eat. Hours went by, her food stayed down, and she began walking and moving with her back normal, tail up and wagging, and was alert and asking for more treats.

Still paranoid, I took her into my work this morning for labwork in case it was something else. I asked if we should do xrays, but my vet felt they wouldn't be necessary. V also got a lump on her side poked and checked at under the scope, she's had it for years, just a cyst.

I'll post about what the labwork comes back as, but hopefully people can learn from any of this? Here's the video of V acting strangely, she was also shivering throughout this.






Ignore my ugly house please. It's clean, just really ugly and old.

If your pet is ever doing anything strange, be sure to take pictures or video. Show eyes, gums, sores, anything from close up, further away, all angles. Anything to help your vet.

ETA:
Here she is today. I shaved her face, trimmed her ears, and brushed her out at work while waiting for her to decide she wanted to let us collect a urine sample. She's doing so good.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Always so scary!

She's beautiful, by the way!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow how scary, I was holding my breath while reading and watching the video, it made me tense but I'm very glad you shared this information about making a video of every symptom. Thank u for that. And I am so glad Vienna is already under a vet care and feeling better. Please Keep us posted
I'm here hoping that it's nothing, and that she is back to normal 100%
But you are a great example for all dog owners on how to be diligent, and "on the scene"! Better safe than sorry is just so true 

HUGS to u guys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, that is so scary! Did they find out if it was bloat, yet? By the way she does look stunning, even her feet are pretty


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor baby! I hope she is feeling better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Indiana said:


> Wow, that is so scary! Did they find out if it was bloat, yet? By the way she does look stunning, even her feet are pretty


The examination today ruled out that she's bloating right now, but who knows what exactly she was going through last night. My vet says I may have reversed the effects? She also said bloat gets worse, not better.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, fascinating! I wonder if you did reverse the process by being so quick with the meds. Cuz if it was some kind of gastro virus or bacterial infection, she'd have explosive diarrhea by now.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Indiana said:


> Wow, fascinating! I wonder if you did reverse the process by being so quick with the meds. Cuz if it was some kind of gastro virus or bacterial infection, she'd have explosive diarrhea by now.


Eating and drinking normally, and urinating and defecating normally.

So who knows!


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for posting the video. I too, felt very stressed when watching. I watched the video a couple of times and it seemed (kinda sorta) that she kept looking to her left. Now this may have been because you were filming from that side/you were there - but my question is, can we gleen anything from poodle anatomy that would help us understand where a dog would feel pain if they are in distress from bloat? IE. With horses (and I KNOW this is NOT a perfect analogy, but....) when they colic, visual clues often include, arched back, biting at their flanks, wanting to lay down and roll.... I wonder if there has been any documentation on what dogs do - and if the placement of their internal organs can help shed light on anything? When dogs have a torsion, do they twist one way more than another? Do dogs 'look' one way more than others? 

Maybe an irrelevant conversation - and the better thing is just to be very aware of you dog and their normal behavior....

Do hope everyone is feeling better,
LCS


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LCS said:


> Thank you for posting the video. I too, felt very stressed when watching. I watched the video a couple of times and it seemed (kinda sorta) that she kept looking to her left. Now this may have been because you were filming from that side/you were there - but my question is, can we gleen anything from poodle anatomy that would help us understand where a dog would feel pain if they are in distress from bloat? IE. With horses (and I KNOW this is NOT a perfect analogy, but....) when they colic, visual clues often include, arched back, biting at their flanks, wanting to lay down and roll.... I wonder if there has been any documentation on what dogs do - and if the placement of their internal organs can help shed light on anything? When dogs have a torsion, do they twist one way more than another? Do dogs 'look' one way more than others?
> 
> Maybe an irrelevant conversation - and the better thing is just to be very aware of you dog and their normal behavior....
> 
> ...



Excellent point! Yes, she was walking with her head and rear more to the left, and her right sticking out more, C shaped. Kept licking/chewing at her front legs and armpits when walking, walked with her head down low for awhile too along with the arched back and tucked tail.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I should also add, the weather has been really crappy here lately so she didn't have any exercise anytime within this happening.

This is more for reference of anyone reading and trying to gain knowledge of whatever happened.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad she is OK, you quick action may have made the difference. The video is not coming up on my I pad I will have to boot my husband off the computer.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I lost my 7 year old spoo in March to bloat. She was walking the same way and did the same thing with her head turning to the side. She also was retching with nothing but foam coming out of her mouth. They found during her surgery that not only did her stomach twist, but her spleen tore also

I believe your dog was bloating but she didn't have the stomach torsion. The torsion is what can be deadly - not the bloat itself. 

My new spoo was a fast eater as a puppy. On two different occasions, she stopped eating, whined a little and was turning her head to her side. Made my heart stop. I massaged her stomach and walked her. I also did some firm pats on her sides like you would burp
a baby. Those two episodes reinforced the decision we had already made when we got her - that we were doing a Pexi when we had her spayed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

I am so glad your baby is ok!
I lost my 13 yr old German shepherd to a torsion and she was behaving similarly. She was also retching up foam and pacing. I took her to the vet immediately but due to her age and other conditions we opted not to do surgery. :-(
Anyway, you did the right thing and it shows how important it is to be alert to changes in your dog's behavior. I am so glad she is ok.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh Kat- So scary yes! I too believe she was bloating and you were able to get her through it, releasing the air. So you know, most likely - she will bloat again. Next time may not turn out the same way- but at least you are prepared now and know the signs. 
I posted yesterday about bloat, in the thread on Sam's condition- where she thought she was bloating and it ended up being KC. (Thank God) Go there to see the product you need to have in - in case this should happen again. Glad V is doing ok!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope everything is ok, interested in her lab results. That was very strange! And her tail was down the whole time! 

Well, she looks back to her BEAUTIFUL self and like she feels better. Thank you for sharing about taking video...good idea.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Oh Kat- So scary yes! I too believe she was bloating and you were able to get her through it, releasing the air. So you know, most likely - she will bloat again. Next time may not turn out the same way- but at least you are prepared now and know the signs.
> I posted yesterday about bloat, in the thread on Sam's condition- where she thought she was bloating and it ended up being KC. (Thank God) Go there to see the product you need to have in - in case this should happen again. Glad V is doing ok!


I'm expecting she will, unfortunately. ): Her littermate has already bloated and his stomach did twist. They were able to get him to surgery in time.

Thanks Karen. <3


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh, how scary for you, but how wonderful that you were so level headed (despite the weepy phone call) and knew not only what to give her but also had the foresight to video it.

I am so pleased that she is looking so good now and you seem to have averted a major problem. Big hugs!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like you may have stopped a bloat from torsion, very scary. After being through it twice the hunched back would have sent me running to the vet. 
I think you were very lucky she did not torsion. :angel:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That video was scary to watch! Thank goodness you reacted quickly enough to get her thru it! So glad she is ok.......for now. Will you be getting her tummy tacked now?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Since everyone here has confirmed that these signs do indeed look like signs of bloat, I changed the video title, added a description, and made it public instead of unlisted. If my video can hopefully save other dogs then I want it to be seen.


Omg I just realized there's my bras hanging up in the video. Okay well. TO SAVE POODLE LIVES.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL about the bras!! Good for you though, you do a lot for education (love your stickies on grooming too)


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

:aetsch: I saw your bras, I saw your bras!:aetsch:

So happy that all is well!


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

I had watched the video several times - and never saw them - guess my eyes were glued to the poodle. I HAD to watch it just ONE MORE TIME to find "Bra-do" ;-)

Seriously though - thank you for posting. Your averted tragedy is a gift of knowledge to so many. 


LCS


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh kat, how scary.


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this video! That is incredibly scary. I'm so glad your girl is doing OK and she seems to have avoided the worst case scenario. I'd actually never heard of or been familiar with bloat until I came onto this forum when I adopted my two 6 months ago. I'm really appreciative to be able to see the type of behavior to look for very early on. It sounds like others in this group observed the same demeanor as you did. It's good to know what to look for before torsion occurs, since it may be subtle signs. 

PS- I didn't notice the bras, I was too focused on your beautiful girl! haha


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Thks so much for posting this. I think now Dex may of experienced it too. The video made me realize this. I didn't think it was bloat because his tummy was so soft and normal. Is the medicine you gave him (simethicone) for bloat? Is it something you can get from the vet....just in case? 

Actually when it happened to us Dexter had just somehow got into and ate some red algae sheets for my fish. He was quite unstimulated and ignored us and had the roached back. Perhaps it was just upset tummy. After an hr he was fine.


----------

